# shadow glazed red



## litchi

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous cette description : "Its body, *the color of a shadow glazed red*, was tensed and ready to spring."

"Son corps, d'un *rouge marbré d'ombres*, était tendu, prêt à bondir" ?


----------



## Redrhum

Bonjour,

"Shadow" est le nom du groupe, et pour glazed je dirai "laquée" ou "satinée". Du coup en étant littéral : "de la couleur d'une ombre rouge satinée".


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,



Redrhum said:


> "Shadow" est le nom du groupe


... mais non ! Pas du tout. Pas selon moi.
C'est "red" qui est ici le nom. Et "shadow-glazed" est le qualifiant de celui-ci.


----------



## Redrhum

Oh oui, autant pour moi ! J'ai lu trop vite et pensé en français en lisant, héhé.


----------



## litchi

Moi, je veux bien traduire glazed par satiné ou laqué, mais ça sonne étrange "satiné/laqué d'ombres", non ?


----------



## Redrhum

Ah bah oui du coup...

Si on prend "glazed" dans le sens "vernis", alors "couvert d'ombres" ou quelque chose du même ordre pourrait convenir. J'ai "voilé" qui est assez beau en association avec les ombres.


----------



## litchi

Ce que je visualise : un corps rouge sombre dont le côté luisant est mis en avant par les ombres qui jouent sur les courbes.

Couvert ou voilé retire le côté brillant, je trouve.

Peut-être : Son corps, d'un *rouge lustré d'ombres... *?


----------



## Redrhum

"Lustré" est pas mal, ça colle bien à la version originale je pense. Après ça dépend de l'auteur et du contexte. Si l'auteur est un poète, je chercherai peut-être quelque chose de plus puissant, par exemple.


----------



## litchi

C'est un roman jeunesse... 

Sinon, il y a aussi irisé, nacré... ?


----------



## Redrhum

Irisé et nacré évoquent respectivement les couleurs et le blanc. Ce qui est super ce que ça créé un oxymore de toute beauté si on l'associe aux ombres. Sinon quel est le contexte de la phrase dans la page ?

Par contre attention à ne pas sur-traduire.


----------



## litchi

Oui, tu as raison pour irisé et nacré, ça n'ira pas. C'est le côté "luisant" que je cherche, mais il ne faut pas que ça évoque d'autres couleurs.

C'est la description d'un monstre démoniaque que les héros de l'histoire s'apprêtent à combattre.


----------



## Redrhum

Une idée un peu bizarre : "d'un rouge glacé d'ombres", "d'un rouge glacé par l'obscurité". C'est la traduction culinaire de "glazed". Mais en français ça évoque aussi la glace, du coup c'est pas mal pour un monstre.

Changer la traduction de "shadow" peut peut-être aider la métaphore. J'invoque mon dico de synonymes : noir, nuit, obscurité, pénombre, ténèbres, noirceur.


----------



## archijacq

Apparemment, il est beaucoup question de "ghosts" dans ce texte - donc l'interprétation du post 2 pourrait être valable....


----------



## litchi

En êtes-vous bien sûr ? On parlerait vraiment d'une ombre qui est "glazed red" en anglais ?


----------



## Kelly B

I agreed with Redrhum back in post 2, too. _Moi _je ne parlerais peut-être pas d'une ombre glazed red, mais cet auteur si, à mon avis. 
(edited, sorry)


----------



## litchi

Voilà qui est intéressant...

Du coup, ça donnerait quelque chose comme :
"Son corps, dont la couleur était celle d'une ombre vernie de rouge ?"


----------



## Redrhum

@Kelly B : comment justifierais-tu ce choix de la part de l'auteur ? Parce que j'ai revu les règles de construction des groupes nominaux en anglais, et à de rares exceptions (pas ici) l'adjectif est toujours devant.


----------



## Itisi

Est-ce 'a red that is shadow-glazed', ou 'a shadow that is glazed red' ?


----------



## Kelly B

En effet, là c'est la question. Moi je penche pour shadow that is glazed red.
Il s'agit de la présence de l'article a, vu que _color of *a* red_ serait anormal ; de l'absence d'un trait d'union dans shadow*-*glazed, même si, certes, c'est une faute qui se fait assez souvent ; et surtout de mon intuition, qui n'est pas, je l'avoue, toujours fiable.  

Il est vrai que cette construction pour dire _a shadow that is glazed red_ n'est pas typique, mais elle n'est pas pour autant inédite, pas du tout, ni choquante, surtout si l'auteur cherche à faire poétique.


----------



## litchi

Kelly B est assez convaincante, je dois avouer. D'autant que ce monstre, même si son corps est solide, est "fabriqué" à partir d'âmes.

Alors essayons de trouver aussi poétique :
"Son corps, *d'un noir d'ombre marbré de rouge*, était tendu, prêt à bondir" ?


----------



## Itisi

'marbré ?', 'noir' ?

En fait, 'glazed' peut aussi vouloir dire 'vitreux/terne'..., ce qui conviendrait mieux à une ombre.  En tout cas, pas 'marbré'...


----------



## litchi

"marbré" pour le côté lisse de glazed
"noir" parce que the color of a shadow, même glazed red, doit bien avoir un peu de noir...

Mais je serais très heureuse d'avoir d'autres propositions !


----------



## Itisi

litchi, j'ai ajouté quelque chose à #21.

Je pense que l'auteur a choisi de ne pas dire 'noir'...


----------



## litchi

Mais vue la syntaxe, est-ce que glazed red ne signifie pas recouvert d'une couche/glaçage/revêtement rouge ?


----------



## Itisi

*pv*, c'est logique pour la couleur, mais grammaticalement, ce n'est pas possible de dire 'the colour of a red'.  Il faudrait dire 'its colour a sgr' (C'est ce que disait *Kelly* à #19.  Je vois clairement maintenant qu'il faut que ce soit 'a shadow that is glazed red', comme elle le dit.)  Dommage...


----------



## Redrhum

En tout cas surtout pas marbré ! Quand on dit que quelque chose est marbré c'est pour évoquer les veines du marbre et pas l'aspect polis, normalement.


----------



## Itisi

Redrhum said:


> En tout cas surtout pas marbré ! Quand on dit que quelque chose est marbré c'est pour évoquer les veines du marbre et pas l'aspect poli, normalement.


 Surtout pas !


----------



## Itisi

Il y a deux interprétations possibles, sauf que l'une d'elle en fait n'est _pas_ possible grammaticalement, donc l'auteur ne l'a pas choisie, et c'est l'autre qui est la bonne ! ' Va donc, _toi_, dire à l'auteure que 'the colour of a shadow' n'a pas de sens !  Au moins c'est cohérent dans la phrase... On peut ne pas aimer, je suis d'accord...


----------



## litchi

Tu aurais une proposition Itisi avec ton idée de comprendre glazed comme "vitreux" parce que je ne vois pas bien ce que ça pourrait donner...?


----------



## Itisi

*litchi*, Je ne sais pas si ce sens est possible pour ce contexte, mais 'rouge _terne_' me paraîtrait logique pour une ombre que 'rouge luisant'...


----------



## litchi

Même question qu'en #24 alors. Cette syntaxe m'embrouille.:s


----------



## Itisi

litchi, en effet, mon idée ne marche pas, d'après ce que j'ai dit moi-même plus haut !  Cette expression nous prend la tête !


----------



## litchi

Bon, du coup je propose :
"Son corps, de la couleur d’une ombre laquée/lustrée de rouge, était tendu, prêt à bondir."

Quelle est votre préférence ?
D'autres idées peut-être ?


----------



## Itisi

J'aime bien 'lustrée de rouge', c'est bien trouvé... ('Laquée', non...)


----------



## Brestoise

"lustrée", éventuellement. Mais pas "laquée". Parce que si ton ombre est laquée de rouge, logiquement, on ne voit plus sa "couleur d'ombre" dessous.
Bon, c'est un peu lourd, mais pourquoi pas: "Son corps, de la couleur d'une ombre voilée d'un rouge luisant...".


----------

